# Clamity, Clanity, Clyde Entrprise, Viego, Mehmet, Amenity, Anonity, Robert Dundas,



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Information needed on these ships, please,
Clamity, a small bunkering tanker on Clyde 1966,
Clanity, a small bunkering tanker on Clyde 1966,
Clyde Enterprise, a small bunkering tanker on Clyde 1966,
Viego, a Dutch coaster in 1960,
Mehmet, a Turkish coaster ship in 1960,
Robert Dundas, a Naval stores carrier in 1964
Paula de (Aspe ?) a Spanish coaster 1964
Amenity, coaster 1964,
Anonity, coaster 1964,


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Can't remember ever seen a Dutch coaster called VIEGO,how ever not in my data base nor photos.
PAULA DE ASPE[1962] was built as ASTENE SEGUNDO in 1956 and built at Emprensa National "Elcano"-Sevilla
AMENITY[1964] was built as FLOWERGATE in 1952 and built at Burntisland S.B. Co.Ltd.-Burntisland
ANONITY[1947] was built as EMPIRE CAMPDEN 1945 and built at A & J Inglis Ltd.-Glasgow
ROBERT DUNDAS[1938] was built at Grangemouth Dkyd Co.Ltd


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Flowergate 4800 tons built 1952 425.2 x 56.7 x 25.3. 4 cyl; diesel by J G Kincaid, Greenock. Managed by Turnbull Scott & Co;

MV Anonity 890tons Built 1945. 193.0 x 32.0 x 14.5. 4 cyl diesel by British Polar Engines. Codeflags GKKG. Machinery aft, cruiser stern, Owned by F T Everard & sons. Registered London British Flag.

MV Robert Dundas 1110 tons Built 1938 212.9 x 35.2 x 16.2. 6 cyl diesel by British Auxiliaries, Glasgow Code flags GGGN. machinery aft, owned by Admiralty. Registered London British flag.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Clanity and Clarity (not Clamity) possibly both Everards.
Peter4447


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amenity*



ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> Can't remember ever seen a Dutch coaster called VIEGO,how ever not in my data base nor photos.
> PAULA DE ASPE[1962] was built as ASTENE SEGUNDO in 1956 and built at Emprensa National "Elcano"-Sevilla
> AMENITY[1964] was built as FLOWERGATE in 1952 and built at Burntisland S.B. Co.Ltd.-Burntisland
> ...


Hi Ruud,
I think the [coaster] Amenity referred to could be F.T.Everards dry cargo vessel Amenity.
Of 1156 dwt. and built in Goole 1944. The Amenity served the company well until in 1975 she was sold on to Annabel Shipping co. ltd. Panama as the Eleni V. After a number of changes of name and ownership she was scrapped in Greece in 1982.
The Amenity was one of Everards 1100 dwt class of dry cargo vessels. Her sister ship Ability, built in Goole in 1943 was the only other of the class to have the bridge and accommodation situated aft.
Cheers Bruce.


----------



## Brian Twyman (Apr 3, 2005)

*RFA Robert Dundas*

There is a photo by George GM and comments in the RFA Section of the Gallery

Brian


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

price said:


> Hi Ruud,
> I think the [coaster] Amenity referred to could be F.T.Everards dry cargo vessel Amenity.
> Of 1156 dwt. and built in Goole 1944. The Amenity served the company well until in 1975 she was sold on to Annabel Shipping co. ltd. Panama as the Eleni V. After a number of changes of name and ownership she was scrapped in Greece in 1982.
> The Amenity was one of Everards 1100 dwt class of dry cargo vessels. Her sister ship Ability, built in Goole in 1943 was the only other of the class to have the bridge and accommodation situated aft.
> Cheers Bruce.


Ahoy Bruce,
Yep, I also thought that this could be an Everard, but as the date was mentioned 1964, I took this one, built as Flowergate, that's the trouble if dates aren't correctly updated.Maybe we get an answer sooner or later from our friend clydesiderman


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amenity*

Hi Ruud,
Yes, we have some confusion over names and dates. The main reasons for my suggestion that this could be an Everard vessel, is that Cydesiderman stated that the Amenity was a coaster, the Flowergate of 4800 grt and nearly 9500 dwt was unlikely to be termed as a coaster. Also, in the 1960s the Everard Amenity would have been a regular visitor to the Clyde.
Cheers. Bruce


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

Robert Dundas RFA 1938 - 1976. Then sold to Greek owners


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Amenity, Robert Dundas and friends*

A big thanks to everyone for replying, and an apology for my delay in posting a reply. Amenity must indeed be the Eveards coaster, as you have deduced. The other, bigger Amenity was ex-Turnbull Scott Flowergate, which, incidentally, was broken up at Troon on the Clyde.
I now have the information on the ships I mentioned, and must thank everyone for their time and cooperation, which is very much appreciated.
Regards, Douglas.


----------



## STANLEY GREENING (Jan 19, 2008)

I sailed on the AMENITY in 1964 she was a small coaster, joined her in Dundee, sailed to KingsLynn, then paid of in Newcastle.


----------



## gordon savage (Jul 27, 2008)

I To Sailed Sailed On The Mv Amenity In 1948 Her Captain Was Cpt Woods I Was A An Ordenary Seaman Age 17 I Stayed On Her For 9 Months Found Memory's,gordon Savage


----------



## Weyport (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi. The Clyde Enterprise was laid up in the South Bramley Moore Dock in Liverpool when purchased by Scottish Aggregates . Towed to Dundee in the winter of 94/95 she was converted to an aggregate dredger in the dry-dock of Tayside Diesel Ltd. Her 46mtr length was too long for the higher reaches of the Tay so 6mtrs was cropped off her stern and 9mtrs off her bow, a classic "cut & shut". She was renamed Taysand and (I believe) traded 'till circa 2004. Rgds . Paul


----------

